# Bacchus: Bass Experts Needed



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey guys

I'm really no bass player, I just keep one bass around for fun

What I have right now is a Bacchus by Headway Jazz Bass Replica

From my research, this one is probably from the 90's, back when Headway had a Gibson and Fender replica line. I don't have much more info. I'm just wondering how much that bass is worth, as one of my friend might be interested in buying it from me.

Any information is appreciated

Cheers


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Vintage Series BJB-64...I think. But the 4th knob is throwing me for a little loop. I'm not finished researching yet though....


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks mate

Besides the 2 obvious volume knobs, one is a bass cut/boost (with mid-way notch) and the other is the same thing for treble. They're active electronics

Couldn't see a date code on the pot unfortunately


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Here is one on ON kijiji
Riverhead Jupiter Bass by Headway (pre-Bacchus) | guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

it is priced $975.

I see that VSN guitars (from Niagara / St Catherines) is selling brand new ones Japanese made (Bacchus Craft Japan) just under $1000.
Kijiji Canada

on reverb the same VSN is selling 
Bacchus in VSN Guitars
Craft Japan fro just under $1000 and handmade Japan (Bacchus brand highest quality) for just under $1500

hope this helps
yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

That seems to be the one

Bacchus BEGINING OF THE NEW TRADITION BNB-01 NA Vintage Series アッシュボディ＋エボニー指板 アクティヴ仕様 美品 良好 - Teenarama! Used Guitar and Pop'n'Roll Bar - 中古ギター・ベース・アンプ・エフェクター / 中古楽器販売・買取 / カフェ・バー / POWERPOP / ROCK'N'ROLL / PUNK

Although the neck/fingerboard is obviously not the same
I bet the clear pickguard on mine was a modification

Found another one too

東京都足立区のギブソン、フェンダーの中古ギターと激安軽中古車の販売ならスピキン


----------

